# 2002 Yama/Merc 115 4 strk 225 hrs 20in 5200.00



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Used only in freshwater 225 hrs 20in shaft 180 compression 8% leak down new HP fuel pump water pump and gear oil. ENGINE ONLY TX buyers Plus TTL 281-802-9151


----------

